# [Game Full] Revolution!



## GnomeWorks (Jan 9, 2003)

The countryside is in turmoil.  For hundreds of years, the country of Dralin has existed under the iron hand of the government of Ashk, as a conquered territory.  Those of Dralin have never liked this arrangement... and now they're doing something about it.

The regional government that Ashk set up is now working with the people to set up an organization to cripple Ashk and release their country from bondage.

This organization was started just a few years ago, and hasn't been stopped or even truly noticed by the Ashkian government.  Despite being a young organization, however, the Dralin guerrilas have a large number of members, and are growing every month.

Dralin subdivides its guerrila workers into smaller cells, which utilize numbers as codenames.  These splinter cells are similar to adventuring parties, and are given missions every so often.  Each member is assigned to a group because they posess skills that will assist that group in its tasks.

Dralin 18 is such a group.  It is a newer group, and has little experience.  Dralin 18 has been planned on for some time, and is going to be given a few tasks to occupy their time and give them some experience with working in the field.  Though the group has had quite a bit of training, they have had almost no real-world experience.  The leaders of the revolution feel that now is the time for this group to be put to the test.

Unlike any other country in the world, Dralin is at a disadvantage when it comes to the forces.  Its people dislike magic, as it is the force that Ashk favors.  They cannot use much technology, as that which makes it into Ashk is usually illegal and makes Dralin splinter cells easier to prosecute.  The land itself doesn't have an affinity for psionics, and is magically-aligned, so psionics are quite rare in the area.

-----

I'm looking for around 5-6 people to join this game.  I would prefer it if none of these people were involved in the Psionicle - mostly because there is a slight possibility that the two groups may eventually meet and interact with each other (though I can't say how likely that is).

All players should have a posting frequency of at least one post every other day.  Updates from the DM will be posted as necessary.

Players will roll their own dice, except in certain situations which will be pointed out by the DM.  If you post actions and do not provide dice rolls, then they will be done for you by the DM.

This game is set in a world of my own design.  If you have read parts of the Psionicle (see my sig for links), then you have an idea of what the world of Adnez is like.

For those who haven't encountered me or read other games that I'm in/running, a description of my style: The world is real.  Your actions are real.  Everything you interact with, be it an NPC, an object, or an idea, is real.  Cause and effect are as real as they are in our own world in this place.  Every action has a reaction, and so on and so forth.  Things happen for a reason, and there is no exception to this - though your character may not be aware of said reasons.  I also prefer a slightly more grim game than usual fantasy.

Dralin is set in the southeastern portion of the large country of Ashk, which is much like ancient Rome, in that it is expansionist and easily folds other cultures and nations into itself.  It is a large nation, much of which is conquered land.  Dralin is only one such conquered nation, but it is the only one that has rebelled (around 100 years ago, there was another rebellion of a different sort - but that's a different story).  Dralin occupies only a small amount of the vast area of Ashk.

All characters should have a reasonably well-developed background and have at least a general idea of a personality.  I know that I haven't gotten too specific here on the area that you're in, but if you have any questions that you need answered for your background (or just because you're curious), then I'll answer it to the best of my ability - or tell you that you don't know anything about that.  I don't need specific names or specific places, but I do need highlights of your character's life.

Characters should be of good or neutral alignment.  All ranges of alignment in the law/chaos axis are allowed.

The players can choose from the following races...


```
[color=white][b]Races	     Favored Class	Source	ECL[/b]
Human	     Any		PH	+0
Half-Elf     Any		PH	+0
Elf	     Archer		PH	+0
Dryad	     Druid		MM	+0
Halfling     Rogue		PH	+0
Tiefling     Rogue		MM/FRCS	+1[/color]
```

Dryads in Adnez, unlike normal dryads, are able to leave the oak that they call home without suffering any unwanted side-effects.  Other than that, dryads have the following abilities:
+2 Dex, +4 Cha
Charm Person 1/day as sorcerer of dryad's level
Wilderness Lore and Knowledge (Nature) as class skills, regardless of class

Tieflings are not all evil, nor are they even inherently evil, but they are all descended from a dark angel that wanders the world, who is called Kali.  All Tieflings can trace their lineage to her, at some point in their family line.  Tieflings are sometimes, and formally, referred to as "Kali's Children".  They are exactly the same as in the MM and FRCS, except for their stats, which are +2 Dex, +2 Cha.

Available classes are...


```
[color=white][b]Classes		Source		Force Alignment[/b]
Archer		[url=http://boards.wizards.com/rpg/ultimatebb.php?ubb=get_topic;f=110;t=002958]Here[/url]
Bard		PH		Magic
Cleric		PH
Druid		PH
Fighter		PH
Paladin		PH
Psychic		Asgard 6	Psionics
Ranger		PH
Rogue		PH
Sorcerer	PH		Magic[/color]
```

Force alignment holds more sway than normal alignment.  The forces are what hold the world in balance.  Divine magic, though it appears to be magic, is not actually magical in nature.

Magically-aligned classes gain PR and TR (Tech resistance) equal to 5 + caster level.  Psionically-aligned classes gain SR and TR equal to 5 + manifester level.  These resistances are inherent and cannot be "turned off".  SR does not count against divine spells.

Clerics and paladins are limited to a choice of three deities: Windiar, the goddess of air; Ryuchitoran, god of nature and of the arakun; and Kolaita, goddess of healing.  These are the only three deities whose churches are actively supporting the Dralin guerrila movement, and no other church will allow their priests or paladins to become involved in the conflict in Dralin.

All characters will be ECL 2 (either 2nd level normal char, or 1st level Tiefling).  Use the gold amount given in the DMG for a 2nd-level character, regardless of race.  You have 32 points, to put into each of the seven stats (the six standard, plus Perception).

Perception modifies Listen, Search, and Spot checks.  It also modifies attack rolls with firearms.  In addition, Perception modifies your darkvision and/or low-light vision: Per mod x 10 is added to darkvision; per mod is added to low-light vision multiplier.  Races without either do not gain them, regardless of how high their perception is; humans can never gain either ability.

If you have any other questions, feel free to ask, and I'll answer ASAP.


----------



## garyh (Jan 9, 2003)

Looks interesting, GW.  Count me in!

You're stunned, I know...


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 9, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> *Looks interesting, GW.  Count me in!
> 
> You're stunned, I know...   *



[haunt]Alright, this infection has got to stop. Your going too far Gary, too blasted far. We will haunt you in every game you join, because of all the other games. I won't let you win! I won't! [/haunt]

I highly recommend GW as a DM around here. There are a few different tiers of 'skillz' and I'd put GW up with the top PbP tier.


----------



## garyh (Jan 9, 2003)

All the more reason for me to try to get in on one of his games, creamy. 

I'm leaning towards a human wizard (maybe diviner) at the moment.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 9, 2003)

I, too, would like to make the shocking statement that I'm interested in this game... Probably be looking at a rogue this time around. hehe..


----------



## garyh (Jan 9, 2003)

Wow, Jemal, that is shocking.  

I'm more and more leaning towards the diviner.  GnomeWorks, will you allow the Loremaster PrC (or access to Tome and Blood) in the game?  That may affect how I plan things out.

Maybe it's because I just posted the PbP FAQ, but the idea of playing Mr. Know-It-All appeals to me...


----------



## Timothy (Jan 9, 2003)

There seems to be some space left, and I can't allow Garth joining games I don't, and I've heard wonderful stories of GW as a DM, so I'll join too if that's allright.


----------



## dpdx (Jan 9, 2003)

*Such grizzled veterans... dare I apply?*

If you'd have me, I'd like to join...

I have no aspirations of being in 23 PbP games... I have the core Rulebooks (PHB, MM, DMG)

I'm open to suggestion as to what the party could use - this world just sounds interesting.


----------



## garyh (Jan 9, 2003)

Hey, dpdx, it's nice to see you finally throwing your hat into the ring from the peanut gallery! 

If you have one too many players interested, GW, I'll glady step aside for dpdx.

But if not, I'm _so_ into this game.


----------



## Priest (Jan 9, 2003)

I would be interested in playing a Halfling Bard/ Cleric leaning towards a Talisien like Poet airs. (WARNING when I play bards Poetry sometimes is found in posts so I told you before you said it was ok. I am a poet wannabe at least)


* Govannon Thistlesong * 


Dark Complexion little taller than the norm 

3'4.5" with startling sky blue eyes that light up like blue lighting when he is excited or angry 

Sometimes called a Zealot, other times a Fanatic of his Godess Rhiana ( or whatever Goddess of the Night, Fertility, and Music might be in your world.  Rhiana is a quickly thought up Tripple Aspect Goddess of the Mother, the Crone, and the Maiden)

Here Domains are Night, Protection, Music, and Fertility 
Alignment: NG 
Favored Weapon: Shortsword, and Dagger, or Quarterstaff (as Crone)

All though as I was looking at the Archer class I came across the Shaman Core Class which fits my general character concept better for Govannon 

its Here 

Could I use that instead of Cleric???


----------



## dpdx (Jan 9, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> *Hey, dpdx, it's nice to see you finally throwing your hat into the ring from the peanut gallery!
> 
> If you have one too many players interested, GW, I'll glady step aside for dpdx.
> 
> But if not, I'm so into this game.   *




Don't listen to him, GW. I wouldn't dare replace garyh (nor could I); I have too much respect for his roleplaying.

And don't worry about me, garyh. I got in on the Game of Trust casual game (my first one!), and I'm first on MerakSpielman's waiting list, with a good chance to get in, so with this game, I'm pretty much approaching critical bandwidth...

Peace,
JD (dpdx)


----------



## Monster Zero (Jan 9, 2003)

I would like to play so count me in. I am leaning towards running a fighter or paladin. Glad to finally get into a game.


----------



## Howling Coyote (Jan 9, 2003)

I would like to play a human bard. Unfortunately I seem to be the sixth or seventh candidate, and I don't want rob anyone’s place, so I'll just keep watching and hoping. 
(Darn, I spotted this thread couple of hours ago, but didn’t have the time to post then.)


----------



## Keia (Jan 9, 2003)

I'm interested as well.   Most likely in an Archer (race uncertain).  Sounds very cool though!

Keia


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jan 9, 2003)

I'd like to play a game with GW as the DM.  I know that there are more than 6 people who want to play...waiting list?

 GE


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 9, 2003)

I didn't expect this many people to sign up for this game!

Honestly, more than six is alright.  I don't have a problem with that, so long as we don't hit the double-digits.

Hmm, those who signed up are...

garyh
Jemal
Timothy
dpdx
Priest
Monster Zero
Howling Coyote
Keia
GoldenEagle

...barely under the double-digits.  Needless to say, I think that this game is full!

I will now address your questions...

garyh - I will allow Tome & Blood, but you cannot play a wizard!  Recheck the initial post for allowable classes... and I will allow the Loremaster.

Priest - I don't have the time at the moment to look at the Shaman class, but I will once I get out of school.


----------



## garyh (Jan 9, 2003)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *garyh - I will allow Tome & Blood, but you cannot play a wizard!  Recheck the initial post for allowable classes... and I will allow the Loremaster. *




Oops!  My bad.  I remembered seeing two "magic" alignments in the class list, and assumed they were Wiz and Sorc.  Forgot about the bard.  

I'll come up with another idea.  Let me look over my PC stable and see what else I haven't played for a while.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jan 9, 2003)

I'm thinking Bard or druid.  I'd like to play a Dryad.  Never done that before.

GE


----------



## Monster Zero (Jan 9, 2003)

I am running a fighter. Building him now. Where do you want us to post our characters?


----------



## garyh (Jan 9, 2003)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *Clerics and paladins are limited to a choice of three deities: Windiar, the goddess of air; Ryuchitoran, god of nature and of the arakun; and Kolaita, goddess of healing.  These are the only three deities whose churches are actively supporting the Dralin guerrila movement, and no other church will allow their priests or paladins to become involved in the conflict in Dralin.*




I'm considering a cleric, GW.  Can you tell me more about the three dieties?  Ethos, alignment, domains, followers, favored weapons, that sort of thing.  Thanks!


----------



## Timothy (Jan 9, 2003)

I'll play an elven archer, although a char will take a while.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 10, 2003)

*A few more questions answered...*

Monster Zero - just post your chars in here for now.  Once we get a few done and all the questions are answered, I'll set up a char thread in the Rogues Gallery for everyone to post their finished chars in.

garyh - I have more information available on Ryuchitoran and Windiar, though I don't have that much on Kolaita.  Look at the .zip file I've included for word files on the two deities.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 10, 2003)

Oops, forgot attachment...


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 10, 2003)

Priest said:
			
		

> *Sometimes called a Zealot, other times a Fanatic of his Godess Rhiana ( or whatever Goddess of the Night, Fertility, and Music might be in your world.  Rhiana is a quickly thought up Tripple Aspect Goddess of the Mother, the Crone, and the Maiden)
> 
> Here Domains are Night, Protection, Music, and Fertility
> Alignment: NG
> Favored Weapon: Shortsword, and Dagger, or Quarterstaff (as Crone)*




There isn't a deity of the night, though there is a goddess of the two moons (Rashida).  What you've got here for a deity is good, though, and I'll allow it.



> *All though as I was looking at the Archer class I came across the Shaman Core Class which fits my general character concept better for Govannon *




Hmm... I'll allow it.  However, none of the spells from the BoVD or Defenders of the Faith will be allowed, unless from another source - I don't have either book.  Also, all the spells from the Dragon magazines other than 302, I don't have either.


----------



## Keia (Jan 10, 2003)

Looking forward to this one.  I'm still planning on being an Archer with either human, dryad, or elf as the race.  Leaning toward Dryad - just something neat about a dryad with a bow "We use these bones (deadwood arrows) to kill our foes."

Dryad is ECL +0 ? Are they just as in the MM (I'm asking about racial feats, etc.)?

Character in this spot soon.


----------



## dpdx (Jan 10, 2003)

*Do we get to kill the Ashkians?*

The time has come for me to play the PC I have longed to play, and this is the game to play him in: meet Padraic (pronounced Patrick) Fenn, human fighter, closely modeled after the insane Irish guy in "Braveheart." Padraic's mean with an axe. And he's nuts. I'll gen him up forthwith, and put his stats where they needs ta go.

I leave you all with Padraic's guiding philosophy, and his tortured grin: MY island!

See you in the world!


----------



## Howling Coyote (Jan 10, 2003)

My first choice is a human bard aiming to a loremaster. But since there seems to be a loremaster in the group already, I can make a cleric of Ryuchitoran or a fighter instead, if the group needs those more.


----------



## dpdx (Jan 10, 2003)

*Was: PER Question*

(on edit: never mind - good thing it augments, or at least offsets my WIS penalty.)

Padraic is genned up - and the backstory's just about implied, but I'll add it anyway. Where do you want these?


----------



## Priest (Jan 10, 2003)

Govannon as I have said earlier will be built upon the illusive person, or persons of Myth who incompany Talisien the Welsh Bard, Tristram the Indo-European Tragic Hero, and a few smaller leans as well of course as my own take on things. 


The Rough ( I repeat) Rough outline of his history follows thus:

Govannon Thistlesong 

As a 4 yr old  boy he witnessed the murdering of his mother and the theft of his sibling Lilia at the hands of grey cloaked mercenaries.  Orphaned and already whispered to be the child of his mother, by a local River demon Govannon found himself without the support of his mothers tribe, and without speaking to anyone Govannon the boy wanders off into the woodlands eventually to the river in search of his Demonic father, which as the case turns out is a River Spirit ( Unknown ideas as to what that may be) The Spirit reveals to him his Spirit Guide, a snow colored Raven, and awakens the shamantic powers within the boys mind . 

At 7 Caught stealing food from the Gypsy clan Thistlesong, and raised mostly by the unruly gypsy woman Rhean who taught him to read, and to write, and the songs of her clan, and told him the stories of how poetry was given from the Goddess Rhiana for whom she was named. 

At 18 tragedy again struck his life. Bandits along the road attacked and killed both Rhean, and the elderly Shellock Thistlesong the Clan father, and a fair portion of the Clan Thistlesong  as well. In a moment of quick thought Govannon, with the help of  Rhean’s daughter Rasha, escaped off into the dark forests with the infant Bjorn, and the four year old Miranda Thistlesong making there way  eventually into the civilized town of  Willowbend Mill where the group was boarded up at the Inn of the Golden Ray ( Owned by Granny Sinsa ) 

At 22 Govannon took residence at 201 Ballans Place, a hovel that he turned into a snug halfling hold for himself and his clan of three, by this time Rasha was pregnant with the couples son  Gwydon .  It is keeping the place that  proves to be the problem. To keep the Hovel turned Halfling hold Govannon felt pressed to join the Caravans sending money, and letters home to his now devoted wife.  And lighting some small amount of sage brush each night as a prayer that he will return to her once again with better offerings than his wage. (First chance he got he jumped caravans and joined an Adventuring party which brings us to his present

The Band of the Falcons Eye as his party calls themselves has been on the outs and outs with eachother after a failed dungeon crawl ( the place has been looted already)  Govannon at 24 has been on the road for two years infrequently stopping home to warm his wifes spirits, and to bounce his suprisingly healthy 2 Yr old boy on his knee while reciting the tales of the dusty road. He  is unhappy with the not so wise decisions made by the “leader” of the band and is looking elsewhere for a job that might lead him back  towards Willowbend Mill. 


* Personality *

Govannon's true name Gohass Eenon or "Wild Spirit" lends some to believe that he is a wild, and short tempered fellow when in fact he is slow to anger and is as unmovable as the passage of his Fathers River.  But Just as a flood he builds up anger releasing it unexpectadly upon his foe in a devastating fashion.

As a poet he is glib tongued capable of wooing women with his silvery words, and can sometimes impact others with a simple phrase, or even sometimes a single word.  And when one asks of his Shamantic beliefs he becomes cryptic, and mystical giving vague proverbs that carry large, and oft times sarcastic meanings aimed at the stupidity shown by dumb questions. 

Sometimes Govannon spouts poetry haphazardly as if in a Prophetic trance, but even he has no idea as to what his literary gibberish mean. 


Totem Feats

*Raven [Totem] *
You embody the spirit of Raven, your totem. 
Prerequisite: Must be chosen as a 1st-level character, Cha 12+ 
Benefit: You get a +2 bonus to knowledge (Any 1), and a +2 to Spot, and Wilderness Lore checks. Shaman is your favored class (instead of the one offered by your race).


----------



## garyh (Jan 10, 2003)

Howling Coyote said:
			
		

> *My first choice is a human bard aiming to a loremaster. But since there seems to be a loremaster in the group already, I can make a cleric of Ryuchitoran or a fighter instead, if the group needs those more. *




That was me, HC, but I'm actually NOT going to be a loremaster, now that I realize there are no Wizards.  Have at the Bard/Loremaster and enjoy!


----------



## Howling Coyote (Jan 10, 2003)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *
> Hmm... I'll allow it.  However, none of the spells from the BoVD or Defenders of the Faith will be allowed, unless from another source - I don't have either book.  Also, all the spells from the Dragon magazines other than 302, I don't have either. *




Just a general question. Do you allow, for example, a spell from DotF if it's description is included with the character?


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 10, 2003)

Howling Coyote said:
			
		

> *Just a general question. Do you allow, for example, a spell from DotF if it's description is included with the character? *




If you can give me the descrip and the game mechanics for it, then I'll allow it.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 11, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *Dryad is ECL +0 ? Are they just as in the MM (I'm asking about racial feats, etc.)?*




Just as in the MM, with the above modifications.  Also, they get no bonus HD, and no bonus feats.


----------



## Howling Coyote (Jan 11, 2003)

Do you allow the shugenja from OA? Sorry, I always tend to get bit carried away in character creation, and I'm just mapping my options.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jan 11, 2003)

Okay, now I'm thinking Sorcerer or Bard.  

GE


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 11, 2003)

Howling Coyote said:
			
		

> *Do you allow the shugenja from OA? Sorry, I always tend to get bit carried away in character creation, and I'm just mapping my options. *




No, sorry.


----------



## dpdx (Jan 12, 2003)

*Padraic Fenn - background*

'Padraic Fenn' is the assumed name of a man wanted by the Ashkian government for the murder of at least one official of the Empire. Formerly from the island of [insert island name here], now under Ashkian control, Padraic fled his island at the age of 20, to escape capture. His prowess with weaponry and his unquenchable thirst for Ashkian blood led him to the Rebellion at Dralin, where he was placed into Dralin 18.

---------

Padraic was born 23 years ago into a meager existence, the Ashkian oppression of his island dimming job prospects for his father and mother, a gemcutter and former municipal clerk, respectively. Padraic was 14 when his parents joined the short-lived revolution on their own island. When a mission failed, and was traced back to his parents, Padraic watched from a nearby home as they were summarily executed by the Ashkians, and his family home burned to the ground.

Padraic, horrified and livid, underwent a personality change that day. Where his once sunny disposition gave way to the mania of a tortured man, he dropped out of tutoring and began to practice with weapons on his own in a nearby forest. As Padraic improved, his maniacal laughter could be heard by those of the keenest ear, if they were near enough.

Padraic was 19 when he exacted his blood oath for vengeance, and this resulted in the grisliest deaths and dismemberments his island had ever seen. When Ashkian officials arrived at the scene, pieces of the Ashkian guard commander and each of his family members, including a wife and several small children, were strewn about the parlor room of his house, some arrayed in lewd positions.

Before the Ashkians could piece together a suspect, Padraic had fled the island.

-----

After a rocky start that resulted in fear giving way to trust, Padraic adapted very well to training in Dralin 18, in some cases mirroring and refining what he had taught himself in the forest on his island.

Not much of Padraic's past is known to his fellow revolutionaries, or even to the commanders of the Dralin revolution. They know he's a wanted man back on his island. They know that to spend two minutes around the man can be unnerving, as the frequent puzzled stares and offhand comments attest. They doubt his sanity, and if Padraic could talk about it directly, he would doubt his own sanity. 

But no one has ever doubted his ability. And now, no one doubts his loyalty. And in Padraic's own little world, that is enough.

-----

Padraic has black hair, blue eyes, average build, the usual two-day growth, and looks for all the world like the average peasant of Dralin. It is when he speaks, laughs or smiles, that people get the sense that something's not right with this man.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 13, 2003)

dpdx, Priest - both of your characters look good.

I'll wait for a few others to finish their concepts to put up a character thread in the Rogues Gallery, and you can stat them out there.


----------



## garyh (Jan 13, 2003)

I'll try to get a PC up tomorrow, GW.


----------



## Monster Zero (Jan 13, 2003)

*Turlogh Bran* 

 Born in the eastern forests of Dralin, Turlogh grew to be a skilled hunter and scout. He had a isolated and peaceful away from the troubles of his conquered country. He lived with his father, sister, and young wife in a cottage deep in the forest. Trading the hides and furs of the animals that he hunted. That was until the local Ashkian lord decided to build a logging camp near his home. Turlogh was pressed into service to provide meat for the camp. During that time the Ashkian lord, a sorcerer of some power, decided to take Turlogh's wife, Liean, to his bed. When the lord's troops arrived at the cottage to take Liean, Turlogh's father was killed in the struggle. Turlogh's sister, Taia, escaped and she found Turlogh to tell him the terrible news. Rushing to save his wife, Turlogh was ambushed and captured. Beaten and jailed, Turlogh was sentenced to hang for the death of one of the soliders, he killed in the ambush. That night, Taia sneaked into the camp and gave Turlogh a dagger, which he used to kill the guard and escape. Sneaking into the Ashkian lord's tent, Turlogh found his beloved Liean dead and the lord washing the blood from his hands. A quick dagger thrust ended the lord's life and Turlogh escaped to the woods. He took taia to stay with some friends and Turlogh has joined the resistance. His one goal is to make the Ashkian's pay and pay dearly. Though not a blood thirsty man, Turlogh is dedicated to freeing his country from the iron hand of Ashk by any means. 


Turlogh is a human 1st level Ranger/1st level Fighter. I have his stats ready to post.

Turlogh is in his mid twenties with short curly black hair and beard. His eyes are green. His is just shy of 6 foot tall with a broad chest and a wirery build. His skin is tanned from working outside.


----------



## Keia (Jan 13, 2003)

“The trees do not deny me my weapons of war.  Nature supports this cause – and as nature does, so do I.” So speaks Storm Arrow, the dryad archer.  Of course, Storm Arrow isn’t her real name.  There is power in names, and hers will not be given – not to the likes of you anyway.  Maybe later, when you’ve earned her trust.  Yes, most dryad don’t have names such as these, or even have the need for a false name.  This isn’t most dryads.

Storm Arrow has ranged far from her home to answer the call, the call of nature [OCC: tried . . . couldn’t resist].  Nature felt there was a need and Storm Arrow was sent.  Beautiful (in an exotic way), perceptive (very few have a truer eye), and agile (remarkable hand eye co-ordination) are all her attributes.  Her emotions and wrath rise as quickly as a summer storm and twice as fierce.    Yet after the cause of her anger is removed, it is as though no storm passed this way.  Most would tell you that normal dryads aren’t that angry, that something must have happened to her to have her act that way.  Some tell of the deaths of her sisters and of the human she once loved – they may be right.  Some tales are far more fanciful and speak of quests, love, and dragons, but I’m sure they’re just tales.

Storm Arrow is a female dryad archer of 2nd level.  

Depending on the season, Storm Arrow’s complexion, skin, hair and clothing are set to match the season.  Bountiful colors in spring, green in summer (with blonde hair), browns in autumn (auburn hair), and whites and blacks in winter.  All clothing is worn to be quite functional, but cannot hide her beauty.


----------



## Howling Coyote (Jan 14, 2003)

I was bit busy last couple of days, but I'll try to post something in the evening when I get out of school.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 14, 2003)

Alright... Monster Zero, Keia, your chars look good.

I think that we have enough people with their concepts posted that we can start up a character thread, which can be found here.


----------



## Howling Coyote (Jan 14, 2003)

*Urthadar Gragretor*

Urthadar Gragretor was born in a small village in the wilds. He spent his youth listening the village elder telling tales of their ancestors. Day after day, the legends and their ways poured into his soul. He vowed to hear every tale the old storyteller had to tell. Everything came to an abrupt end though when he went to visit his relatives to the city at a midsummer festival.
When he came home a week later, he found the small village burned to the ground. The soldiers had come to the village accusing the old man of trying to incite a rebellion. When the villagers sided with the elder, they set the village in fire, and slaughtered everyone who did not manage to escape to the safety of the forest. Urthadar swore revenge on the Ashkian government, and joined the Dralin.

Urthadar has only two passions in life, his revenge against the Ashkians, and recording and passing stories and knowledge. Actually Urthadar’s grave for revenge has demised over time, and he mostly only considers it as something that has to be done. The truth is that Urthadar does not enjoy killing, and has realized that only arms cannot wins this revolution. The people must back it fully, or there won’t be truly a revolution. Urthadar’s goal is to make everyone to see the evil of the ruling government, and join the Dralin in their revolution.

Urthadar is a 21-year-old young man. He is short (5’ 3”) and very slim (125 lbs). His skin is almost black, and has curly black hair; he commonly wears a thin beard. Urthadar’s lineage is quite mixed, he definitely has some gypsy blood, and there probably was an orc in his family a long time ago (not confirmed), heck there might even be some elven blood in the family, if some old stories are to be believed.

Urthadar is a CG human bard/fighter. I'll post the stats tomorrow.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 14, 2003)

I'll have my char posted tomorrow (I'm going to organize a .sig thread tomorrow, and go down the list who needs characters.


----------



## Howling Coyote (Jan 15, 2003)

Does Perception modify only firearms or all ranged combat?


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 15, 2003)

Howling Coyote said:
			
		

> *Does Perception modify only firearms or all ranged combat? *




Only firearms.  Ranged weapon attacks are still modified by Dex.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 17, 2003)

...

Last time I checked, there were nine interested in this game, but so far, we have only three characters posted in the character thread!

I would like to start this game by the end of the month.  If possible, please post your character to the char thread by then.  If you can't, then please post the reason for your delay (preferred, but not necessary), and when you'll be able to post it.

Thanks!


----------



## Keia (Jan 17, 2003)

Posted Storm Arrow for your approval.  Still have a little equipment and special abilities to post.  Two questions:

1.  Is our gold allotment 900gp?

2.  Dryad's have three feats listed - Alertness, dodge, and Improved Initiative.  Are these standard for all dryads or not? (i.e. do I have these feats, do I have to buy them, or are they dropped from the race?)

Sorry for the questions but I was confused about what the dryad had.  Thanks,

Keia


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 17, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *1.  Is our gold allotment 900gp?*




Yes.



> *2.  Dryad's have three feats listed - Alertness, dodge, and Improved Initiative.  Are these standard for all dryads or not? (i.e. do I have these feats, do I have to buy them, or are they dropped from the race?)*




They are not part of the race.  Meaning that you will have to use your normal feats to get the feats.



> *Sorry for the questions but I was confused about what the dryad had.*




No problem.  I'd rather have you ask questions than be confused about something.


----------



## dpdx (Jan 17, 2003)

Sorry - I've been checking this thread every day, and hadn't realized you did a Rogue's Gallery thread already. I'll have Padraic in there tonight.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 18, 2003)

Does the archer's bonusses also stack with Firearms?
Or only with normal bows?


----------



## Timothy (Jan 18, 2003)

Posted char and bio in the Character thread, never mind that Q.


----------



## dpdx (Jan 23, 2003)

Are we doing this? Or does GW have some unfinished business in Iconics, still?


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 23, 2003)

This game will still occur.

Just waiting for garyh and a few others to post their characters.  They haven't posted for awhile, but I want to give them time if they still are interested... so I'm delaying the start of the game til the 31st.


----------



## garyh (Jan 24, 2003)

I'm sorry to have held everyone up, but I think I'm going to have to bow out of this one.  I'm involved in plenty of games already, an school starts back up on Monday.  It's a shame, it looks really interesting.  Have fun, all!


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 28, 2003)

Starting post will be put up tomorrow evening.  It will be entitled 'Revolution!, Part I'.

I am greatly looking forward to starting this game up.  I know that it's been a long wait, but trust me, folks - the wait has been worth your while.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 28, 2003)

I forgot I was even in on this game!
I'll post char now.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 28, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *I forgot I was even in on this game!
> I'll post char now. *


----------



## Monster Zero (Jan 28, 2003)

Gnomeworks, I am sorry but I have to drop from your game. I have joined too many games at the moment and I need to cut a few. Sorry, I know your going to have a great game but I just don't have the time at the moment. I hope your game goes well. See ya on the flip side.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 29, 2003)

Monster Zero said:
			
		

> *Gnomeworks, I am sorry but I have to drop from your game. I have joined too many games at the moment and I need to cut a few. Sorry, I know your going to have a great game but I just don't have the time at the moment. I hope your game goes well. See ya on the flip side. *




Sorry to see you go.

-----

Game has started.  Should be very easy to find in the IC forum.  It is titled the way I mentioned before that it would be titled.


----------

